# From cripple to normal in 2 days!



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 4, 2008)

it's an internet blog but just to be sure i did get permission from both the blogger/photographer and the owner of the donkeys to post this here.

my friend and farrier Mikey does a blog i check daily. awesome sense of humor and great stories and pictures, always.

anyway a few days ago she posted about a baby donkey that was born to a client who is also a friend of ours. then 2 days later she posted an update. here are the links:

the first post

http://thehorseshoeinghousewife.blogspot.com/2008/01/delivering-donkey-all-in-days-work.html

the second post

http://thehorseshoeinghousewife.blogspot.com/2008/02/all-better.html

here is the main blog address if you want to check out the blog in general, she is absolutely hilarious!

http://thehorseshoeinghousewife.blogspot.com/


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 4, 2008)

That sure was interesting. I'm passing it on to Joe, my farrier.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 5, 2008)

Great story about the baby donk




What a cutie too





Thanks so much for sharing this. I enjoyed Mikey's other blogs as well... she is somethin' else



I like her style!!


----------

